

Tell HN: Fun side project pebkac-stories - Omnipresent

I've been a long time lurker on HN, though, not giving my value in comments but I visit the site on a daily basis.  I plan to share all my upcoming sideprojects with the community.<p>This one might get my karma further down but we needed a perspective on site we started for people to share their day-to-day pebkac stories: http://www.pebkac-stories.com<p>Site is just on a simple wordpress template...we'd like your feedback.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.pebkac-stories.com>

